# Still on a cheap thermometer tip - Cheap thermapens on Amazon UK



## molove (Aug 28, 2016)

Whilst looking for a Thermapen on Amazon I came across some that are only £24 including postage

They are the genuine Thermapen 3's made by ETI, and sold directly by the manufacturer

I have a feeling they are cheap because they are unpopular colours, I bought a blue one but these have now run out. Mine arrived a few days later with a certificate of calibration dated 1st August 2016 (I did buy it a couple of weeks ago).

Here's the links if you are interested

Purple


Green


All the other colours are much more expensive (£44 - £60)

Hope that's of some use to some of you.

Piers

PS I don't spend _*all*_ my time on Amazon!


----------



## wade (Aug 29, 2016)

They are quality thermometers and are good value at that price.


----------

